# Como conocer el valor de un termistor



## ljcarballo (Nov 22, 2010)

Buenas  noches .
Se me ha fastidiado un programador de calefacción roca y después de hacer varias pruebas he llegado a la conclusión de que el termistor esta estropeado pero no conozco el valor del original, para poder sustituirlo, es del tipo lenteja color marrón y no tiene ninguna especificación.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 23, 2010)

Con esos datos, es imposible saberlo.
Si te das maña y podes levantar el circuito (al menos la parte de sensado de temperatura, quizás podamos resolverlo.
Si usás un multímetro con la función resistencia, y medís entre los terminales del termistor, hay alguna indicación?


----------



## ljcarballo (Nov 24, 2010)

Cuando he medido la resistencia con el polimetro media unos 13K y marcaba una temperatura de 15º, este fin de semana voy a quitar el termistor, y voy aponer tres resistencias de diferentes valores(10K,13K,15K) haber con esas resistencias que temperaturas me marca y que comclusiones puedo sacar, ya lo ire comentando por aqui.Gracias por tus aportaciones


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hacé si podes la siguiente prueba: con el termistor desconectado, medilo con el polímetro y hacele variar la temperatura y tomá distintos valores.


----------



## ljcarballo (Nov 25, 2010)

Esta tarde he estado haciendo esa prueba y apenas varia aunque le acerco el soldador (mide 30K y baja a 29K) por eso creo que se a fastidiado el termistor. Para comprobar que el termostato funciona he puesto un potenciometro y he ido variando la resistencia para ver si cambia la temperatura en la pantalla y parece que si. Voy a intentar comprar uno de unos 30K o un poco mayor a ver como se comporta el termostato.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Se me ocurre (y es solo intuición) de que está totalmente fuera de valor. Si probaste con un pote, podes determina en que rango de resistencia funciona. Y casi me jugaría a los 10K, es así?


----------



## ljcarballo (Nov 27, 2010)

Creo que es de mas de 30K, las pruebas que hice las realice con un potenciómetro de 100M porque no tenia otro,  y a 0 me marcaba 4º y si pasaba de 50 ya no subía de 36º el martes por la tarde voy a acercarme a una tienda de electrónica a ver que tienen.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

100M o 100K? Supongo que te referís a 100 kOhms no?


----------



## ljcarballo (Nov 28, 2010)

Si me refería a 100K


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 28, 2010)

No se seguro, pero se me huele a que originalmente debería tener unos 10KOhms que es un valor muy común. Si ajustás el pote a 10K, qué lectura te da?


----------



## ljcarballo (Nov 30, 2010)

Con el potenciómetro de 10K me da 36º que es lo máximo que marca el termostato, hoy no he podido ir a la tienda espero sacar un rato mañana y a ver que tienen. En paralelo al termistor hay una resistencia de 25K.Mañana por la noche te cuento.


----------



## ljcarballo (Dic 7, 2010)

Casi lo tengo, le he puesto una resistencia variable con el calor de 15K . Ha empezado a medir un grado de más, pero he descubierto un pequeño potenciómetro que creo que es con el que se ajusta la diferencia del grado que marca ahora de más


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

> En paralelo al termistor hay una resistencia de 25K.


 Se me ocurre que esa resistencia es la que usan para "ajustar". Podrías probar desconectándola y en su lugar un preset de 47K.
Salvo que el preset (pequeño potenciómetro) que encontraste pueda corregir el error.


----------



## ljcarballo (Dic 9, 2010)

El error que tengo ahora es de medio grado aproximadamente, el potenciómetro que he tocado marcaba 1,32K y yo lo he dejado en 1,14K(tiene dos patillas unidas). Lo voy a instalar de nuevo y lo observare unos días funcionando a ver como se comporta.
Una de las cosa que he aprendido con esta reparación es que el valor del termistor viene dado a una temperatura concreta no se si a 22º o a 25º y yo me empeñaba en calcular la resistencia con la máxima temperatura, que eran unos 40K, no se si he logrado explicarme.
Si todo marcha bien podemos dar por cerrado este tema, pero ya tengo otra cosilla entre manos un poco mas adelante te cuento


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Bueno, parece que vas por buen puerto 
Efectivamente, los termistores en general especifican la resistencia a 25ºC.


----------



## ljcarballo (Dic 13, 2010)

Todo perfecto ya esta funcionando correctamente

Tengo una manguera de luces que se me han fastidiado las luces y quería acoplar el controlador a otras luces para conseguir que fueran intermitentes, pero necesito saber el consumo y el voltaje que soportaría cada bombilla. La  manguera me da los datos por cada metro de luces y en lo que lo quiero acoplar me hablar de cada bambilla  a ver si tengo un ratillo y puedo ponerme a hacer pruebas.
Un saludo
PD:Black Tiger1954 he intentado mandarte esto por mensaje privado pero no tengo suficientes mensajes para poder hacerlo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 13, 2010)

Me alegro que funcione todo bien.
Qué datos te da esa manguera por metro?


----------



## ljcarballo (Ene 18, 2011)

Buenas noches Black Tiger1954 
Feliz año, con un poco de retraso.He estado un poco liado pero la semana que viene retomo el tema y te mando los datos que me pedías.
Un saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 18, 2011)

Okis, me resulta grata la "realimentación"


----------



## ljcarballo (Mar 19, 2011)

Buenas, aquí estamos de nuevo, tengo un poco olvidado lo de las luces, pero ahora estoy metido en reparar un giro-faro (luminaria rotativa),la luz es de 24v pero el motorcillo que lleva no se de que tensión es.La plaquita que llevaba para alimentar el motor esta completamente chamuscada, ¿como podría conocer el voltaje del motor?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2011)

Le vas aplicando tensión con una fuente variable hasta que llegue a la velocidad requerida.


----------



## ljcarballo (Mar 21, 2011)

No puedo disponer del motor solo tengo el regulador. Estoy intentando consegir lo que parece un transistor que pone una especie de "n" minuscula luego P120 (nP120) pero no encuentro por ningun sitio que es.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 21, 2011)

Podes subir una foto del motor con su regulador (y si tiene una placa, de ambos lados)?


----------



## ljcarballo (Mar 21, 2011)

Mañana intento subir algo porque estoy sacando el esquema de la placa, del motor no puedo mandar nada.


----------



## ljcarballo (Mar 22, 2011)

Tengo unas pequeñas fotos pero no se com mandarlas

De momento te mando un pequeño esquema luego intento mandarte las fotos
Un saludo

Te mando tres fotos, no son muy buenas , si no las puedes ver bien lo intento de otra forma


----------



## zopilote (Mar 22, 2011)

ljcarballo dijo:


> Buenas, aquí estamos de nuevo, tengo un poco olvidado lo de las luces, pero ahora estoy metido en reparar un giro-faro (luminaria rotativa),la luz es de 24v pero el motorcillo que lleva no se de que tensión es.La plaquita que llevaba para alimentar el motor esta completamente chamuscada, ¿como podría conocer el voltaje del motor?


 El motor es de 12v, pero es mejor colocarlo uno de 9v, para tener un poco mas de torción. La placa con el regulador de 12V lo tendrias que reparar, un motor de los que llevan las caseteras antiguas cumplen su labor, siempre que retires el controlador de velocidad, tambien los motores de cd puedan serte de utilidad pero como son de 5v tendras que cambiar el regulador. Lo otro es asegurar el motor , tendras que marcar nuevos hoyos en la lamina que sujeta el motor.


----------



## ljcarballo (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya he conseguido subir unas fotos enteras, espero que os sirvan.


----------



## mtx250 (Sep 21, 2011)

Buenas, resulta que intenté alargar la resistencia termo-variable del termostato con tan mala suerte que  cuando volví a soldar me cargué un pata, he probado con varías NTC pero no atino con la adecuada.El modelo del aparato es COATI 12618.
Si sabéis alguna manera de averiguar el valor de esta resistencia sería de gran ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 21, 2011)

mtx250 dijo:


> Buenas, resulta que intenté alargar la resistencia termo-variable del termostato con tan mala suerte que  cuando volví a soldar me cargué un pata, he probado con varías NTC pero no atino con la adecuada.El modelo del aparato es COATI 12618.
> Si sabéis alguna manera de averiguar el valor de esta resistencia sería de gran ayuda. Gracias.


Si tuvieras un multimetro, medirias tu ntc con la pata rota, y luego compras uno que este en el rango proximo.


----------



## mtx250 (Sep 21, 2011)

Probaré mañana y te comento el resultado, ojala que funcione.


----------

